# Why Backflush Gaggia Classic?



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I gave my Classic a good clean earlier tonight which entailed taking out the rubber gasket dismantling the shower head and shower and generally giving everything a clean as it had got a little sticky with coffee residue.

I do have very good water, so we do not suffer from limescale. However since I joined the forum a few weeks ago I have read about people backflushing their machines. Firstly I don't know if mine needs backflushing (are there tell-tale signs that it needs doing?) and secondly how do you do it? My machine appears to be working well and I also periodically run a bottle of Gaggia cleaner through the machine and occasionally it goes into the Gaggia service centre which is 20 min drive away. I was merely asking the question for future reference.

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Backflushing is different to descaling. It removes coffee oils build up which can taint extractions.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You'll need to get a blank filter basket to fit inside your portafilter and something like Cafiza cleaner. You can use this to soak your baskets and portafliter to remove coffee oils build up. There's plenty of advice on YouTube on how to backflush your Classic. Very simple to do.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up. Obviously the build-up of coffee oil and residue will be at the shower end and the basket then?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Back flushing uses the pump's pressure to force cleaning agent up the brew head and out through the pressure over flow pipe into the drip tray. The shower block on a Classic is aluminium and backflush cleaning agents can taint aluminium. You can get brass shower screen block replacements which is worth thinking about.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

As well as everything mentioned above by SK I think that the classic has a valve in the group which can get clogged with oil and small coffee particles, back flushing should help prevent this happening. I think that this is especially relevant for newer models as the valve is much smaller on these models. It's certainly worth doing IMHO.

Spence


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks to you all for the very good info. Certainly something to be thinking about. I have had my classic for 4-5 years and it has has a couple of services in that time, but everything else has been done by me.

Also can someone point me in the direction of the blank baskets and cleaning agent? Can anyone recommend a supplier?

Thanks muchly


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have ordered some cleaning agent and a blank basket, so I will be able to backflush my machine soon. I have previously dismantled the shower and shower holder and cleaned them, but have never been able to get right into the workings and pipes even though I have actually used a bottle of Gaggia cleaner before. Doing the backflush should give it a thorough clean.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have received my backflushing kit from Has Bean this morning. A tub of Caviza powder, a blank portafilter basket and a grouphead brush with a little scoop at one end.

I have looked at a couple of YouTube videos and am ready to go. On the vid it looks like you put 1 small scoop of powder in the blank from the little brush with the scoop, put the portafilter in the machine and switch it on for a few seconds. How many seconds? I don't want to run it for too long as I assume the pressure inside the machine would build up and I don't want to blow any pipes off. There are some instructions on the Caviza tub, but they are a little unclear. Also I intend to dismantle the shower and shower holder as well as my basket and portafilter and give everything a good soak with the Caviza. I'm sure everything is in dire need of a really good clean.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Pump on for 10secs, off for 10 secs.

Repeat 5 times.

Don't worry about blowing any pipes off, it doesn't happen.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Cheers Milanski. Did the backflush and also soaked my portafilter, basket, showerhead and other small bits and bobs with the Caviza. Yes I was quite surprised how much gunk came out.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Bet your coffee tastes great now eh?

I backflush after every shot (no Cafiza) just until I hear the pump change tone, then do a chemical backflush whenever my shots tart tasting weird.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Get yourself a brass dispersion block. The aluminium one looks like it dissolves a little bit every time you chemflush it.

Draw your own conclusions about the health benefits...


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I've looked at the brass shower holders. They seem pretty expensive. I'll think about that one.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

There was a group buy for brass shower screens recently. Unfortunately I missed out on that also. Any still remaining that weren't paid for?! I would love one certainly...


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> There was a group buy for brass shower screens recently. Unfortunately I missed out on that also. Any still remaining that weren't paid for?! I would love one certainly...


Maybe Charlie will run another group buy as I missed out on the last one myself


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry guys there were none left over as everyone paid before the order was placed, if there was enough demand I would put another group buy together for sure, but bear in mind it would need to be for around 20 of them to make it worth while.

Regarding the reaction of the standard aluminium dispersion block to either Puly Caff or Cafiza what I used to do was remove the block and screen before I backflushed, and then soak the screen along with the portafilters and baskets in Cafiza and used Fairy Powerspray to clean the block, this caused no nasty reactions and left the block nice and clean very quickly with little or no scrubbing needed. If your aluminium block does look a little too black and corroded you can take it out put it in a vice and then clean it up using a powerdrill or a dremel and wire brushes, it should then come up almost like new.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just as a matter of interest how much were/are the brass showerblocks????


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As part of the group buy or from retail suppliers?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

As part of the group buy. I'm assuming it is cheaper doing it that way?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Without going back and checking the thread they were about £16 delivered, but this time would be a fraction more as they were a lot heavier than I expected.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Milanski said:


> Get yourself a brass dispersion block. The aluminium one looks like it dissolves a little bit every time you chemflush it.
> 
> Draw your own conclusions about the health benefits...


Thoroughly enjoyed this...

Just do a chemical back flush every couple weeks and a standard water back flush after every little session you use your machine. Keep the cafiza / puly dose low as the solenoid could clog with any undissolved solids.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Replaced my shower head with one of Charli'e group buy brass ones as my original after backflushing and soaking went as blackish grey as a pewter pot. It even came off on my fingers. I also noticed a fair bit of gunk coming out of the outlet tube which did eventually run clear. Now my freshly pulled coffee is metal taint or old oily coffee gunk free and I can backflush knowing it aint gonna rot the showerhead.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Charliej said:


> Without going back and checking the thread they were about £16 delivered, but this time would be a fraction more as they were a lot heavier than I expected.


If your up for another group buy I would purchase a few items


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

As per new group buy rules I can only run one for a single item or type of item, eg could run one on grinder burrs and include any grinder, but if I ran one for the dispersion plates that would be all that could be ordered.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Charliej said:


> As per new group buy rules I can only run one for a single item or type of item, eg could run one on grinder burrs and include any grinder, but if I ran one for the dispersion plates that would be all that could be ordered.


Ok I would like a dispersion plate or a ims basket,whatever theres enough interest in


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'd like a dispersion plate, please. Does this need a specific thread, though, so it's clear that there's the possibility of ordering one?


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

1st post newbie here. I'd be interested in a brass dispersion plate too...


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

+1 thirteen chars


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

I too would take a brass dispersion plate if a group buy is in the offing. New to this forum but already wondering why I didn't come to it sooner.


----------



## skimmerz (Jun 6, 2011)

can i be added aswell pls....if its a goer?


----------



## jpt198 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm interested too!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks like the interest is growing. I think I showed an interest in the brass shower plate myself, but if I have been missed then I would like to be added to it as well.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm up for one if this is still on the agenda.

EDIT...

I've now got one, thank you.


----------



## sup3rdup3r (Jan 14, 2013)

when you get enough count me in


----------

